# brushing up on SQL



## reverze (May 5, 2010)

I just lined up a job for this summer working for a large investment firm, and need to brush up on my SQL.

I've had a class a few years ago which revolved around Oracle, and also some experience in a class two semesters ago. Although I've used it, I'm a bit rusty and can't say I remember a ton.

I was wondering if anyone has any good eBooks,tutorials, tips, etc. that they could recommend for me.

I would appreciate the help.


----------



## bruins004 (May 5, 2010)

W3 Schools is a great tool.
http://www.w3schools.com/sql/default.asp

They have good tutorials and is always good for a refresh.
And remember google is your friend.


----------

